# Opinons



## sadler2 (Aug 29, 2017)

I recently received an offer to hunt a private lease in Arkansas, Lodging, Flight out, shells all included for a stupid good price. They called with the dates available and its not going to work out. Guy taking us is going to try and get the dates swapped, now for the other factor. In the event that dates cant be swapped he said he would take us to Chesapeake Bay instead. Drive up no plane as we will have to haul layout boats up. Our cost should stay the same as the original planned Arkansas trip. Now ive never hunted either place and looking for opinions on which one would be the best bet. I know I will get a chance to kill ducks most people from around my part may never get a chance to even see. +1 Chesapeake but they again Arkansas will be on private land +1 Arkansas.

What do you guys think and what would you do in my situation.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2017)

I just want to know who just calls handing out great offers like this.......


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 29, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I just want to know who just calls handing out great offers like this.......



same tbh


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd rather we just stick to the task at hand.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 29, 2017)

Arkansas, even though it's Arkansas, is weather dependent. I don't plan AR trips very far in advance for that reason.   Never hunted the bay so I can't tell you about that.


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 29, 2017)

GSURugger said:


> Arkansas, even though it's Arkansas, is weather dependent. I don't plan AR trips very far in advance for that reason.   Never hunted the bay so I can't tell you about that.




Thanks for your response, kinda have to plan somewhat in advance beings their will be other lease holders hunting.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 29, 2017)

I think it depends on if you want to shoot divers or puddlers. Or what style of hunting would you be doing in Ark, timber vs rice field.  Both places can very good, just depends on if birds are there or not. 

To me, It would be very hard to turn down a bay hunt, just bc I've never hunted there, but have heard good stories. but I'v always wanted a good timber hunt, just never got a good one with bad weather/luck etc...


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 29, 2017)

castandblast said:


> I think it depends on if you want to shoot divers or puddlers. Or what style of hunting would you be doing in Ark, timber vs rice field.  Both places can very good, just depends on if birds are there or not.
> 
> To me, It would be very hard to turn down a bay hunt, just bc I've never hunted there, but have heard good stories. but I'v always wanted a good timber hunt, just never got a good one with bad weather/luck etc...



Opportunity for rice and timber hunt if go to AR. but then again how many guys in south ga can say the hunted the bay


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 29, 2017)

I can shed some light on the situation as I grew up on the Chesapeake Bay and ran a charter boat there for years.  PM me if you would like.  I will be heading there myself this year, again!!!!


----------



## Rich M (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been to Chesapeake Bay and you will want to go late in the season if you go there - tons of birds - lots of variety.

Never done the rice or timber in AR - would be mallards and gadwall mainly I think.   

Sounds like a win win kind of deal.


----------



## tucker80 (Aug 29, 2017)

Chesapeake would be my pick. Arkansas will be alot easier to plan for future trips.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2017)

Two different places and two different experiences. I have hunted north and south of Chesapeake bay and it was a great time. I have hunted in Arkansas and had some good hunts. I am biased against Arkansas somewhat because I hate competition and fighting for spots. I saw where you said it was a private lease so atleast that part will be out the window. If the weather is right it can be great. If not you may get lucky and fill your bag with spoonies, teal, and some greys. Go wherever your heart desires. In the end they both can be great and they both could be somewhat of a bust. After all it is duck hunting


----------



## across the river (Aug 29, 2017)

Like everything, it is all relative, and it depends on what is going on when you are there.   Layout hunting in the bay is an amazing experience, if the weather cooperates, and you typically have the opportunity to kill sea ducks you won't see here.  It is neat sitting out there and having them drop in right on top of you.   I've also been up there  another time when the weather was terrible, and you couldn't get in a layout boat for the swells. That trip was pretty rough and it was scary just hunting out of the big boat. to top it off, we manly ended up buffleheads, of which I have killed a ton of on the lake here in GA.  I've been to Arkansas a bunch over the years, and had some great hunts in timber, which there is nothing else like.  I've also been out there other times when you could find a mallard in the timber, and sat on a rice field just hoping an praying for a spoonbill to show up.   On those trips, I could have stayed home and killed more shooting woodrows here, but that is part of it.  Since you have never been to either, I would be happy regardless of where he takes you.  Just hope and pray the weather cooperates and the birds are there when you go.  If they are you will have an absolute blast in either place.  If they are not, you still get the experience of doing something different, and you will see way more birds that you ever have in Georgia, even if you don't kill many.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2017)

I am going to throw something out that you may have not thought of. Kansas, it's not flooded timber country but you can kill allot of mallards. As far as the east coast the Chesapeake is very nice. I myself have spent a great deal of time around Easton, Trappe and Cambridge Maryland. Allot of birds.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> I am going to throw something out that you may have not thought of. Kansas, it's not flooded timber country but you can kill allot of mallards. As far as the east coast the Chesapeake is very nice. I myself have spent a great deal of time around Easton, Trappe and Cambridge Maryland. Allot of birds.



He didn't think about Kansas because he was not offered a trip to Kansas.  Like said before, Arkansas can be an easy trip to make any time, the Bay...not so much. Good luck


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2017)

Your right Arkansas is easy but I would rather go to the bay. Been to booth and Kansas.


----------



## CaptPaul (Aug 29, 2017)

Big water is always an adventure.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 30, 2017)

No chance I'd turn down a trip to Chesapeake Bay for a hunt in Arkansas. That kind of trip is hard to come by. Everyone hits Arkansas. Do what you really want but if I had that opportunity I know I'd head northeast


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2017)

How many here ever been to the eastern shore?


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys, some very helpful info this trip is more about getting out of my element. Like mentioned before hunting in the big water such as the bay will offer more challenges many of which will be out of our control such as weather, sea condition. We will be likely going after Christmas, which in my mind means COLD me and a buddy were talking about not owning enough clothes to keep warm.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> How many here ever been to the eastern shore?



Spent five years up that way at the Ship Yard in Newport News. Got over to east shore a couple of times. Hunted with a friend of mine and all I can remember is that I had never seen that many ducks in my life. Seemed like we killed some Sea Ducks and Black Ducks. I love that area and a trip up there would just be worth it for the Crab cakes and other Bay seafood,


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Spent five years up that way at the Ship Yard in Newport News. Got over to east shore a couple of times. Hunted with a friend of mine and all I can remember is that I had never seen that many ducks in my life. Seemed like we killed some Sea Ducks and Black Ducks. I love that area and a trip up there would just be worth it for the Crab cakes and other Bay seafood,



Great food and great Hunting.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't get me wrong Arkansas can be Great to. The number of folks is what I worry about. I have not been in several years but it was good when I went.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 1, 2017)

I was privileged enough to hunt a Private lease. They paid around $46,000 a member per season. Was the most insane trips of my life. They pumped the holes with water. They flooded the fields but never touched the fields. As far as hunting went strictly hunted woods. It  was a fantastic experience. We limited out one morning something like 64 mallards in 40mins. Loads of fun I'm totally for Arkansas An wish everyone could see that.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2017)

Have you ever hunted the eastern shore? My mother was born and raised in Arkansas. I was born in Mississippi with in a mile of the Mississippi. Nothing like hunting flooded timber, rice fields. I think Arkansas, Louisiana and Mississippi are great. This is one kind of hunting. Wadding the timber playing in the Delta Buckshot mud  is great fun and can be very productive hunting. 
 It's very hard to compare that kind of duck hunting to hunting saltwater bays , coves and open water.
 Myself I will go to the eastern shore and hunt there ,any chance I get.


----------



## sadler2 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just got conformation this morning we will be headed north, We will be going in January.


----------



## across the river (Sep 5, 2017)

sadler2 said:


> Just got conformation this morning we will be headed north, We will be going in January.



It will be a fun trip.  If you are into mounts, save up some money, because you will likely kill some sea ducks you probably won't ever see again unless you go back.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 6, 2017)

I am born and raised in the Virginia beach area just across the bay bridge tunnel.  I have hunted the Eastern Shore of Virginia every year since I have been hunting just about.  I just turned 43.  I have hunted the bay and sea sides of the ES in Northampton and Accomack counties and it is a great area.  The goose hunting limits were rough for a while due to some illegal activity especially up in MD.  If you want a black duck, it's definitely the place to go.  Lots of variety and lots of grey ducks typically inland marshes and widgeons with good weather.  The sea ducks are found not too far off shore and inland as well.  I kill lots of scoters on the mainland rivers when the water is rough, etc even from small vessels.  Lemme know if I can help.  I may be there during the same time actually.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 6, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> How many here ever been to the eastern shore?



Me and we had an awesome trip.


----------



## sadler2 (Sep 7, 2017)

across the river said:


> It will be a fun trip.  If you are into mounts, save up some money, because you will likely kill some sea ducks you probably won't ever see again unless you go back.



Definitely gonna pinch some pennies for the taxi bill, just need the birds to be there.


----------



## sadler2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> I am born and raised in the Virginia beach area just across the bay bridge tunnel.  I have hunted the Eastern Shore of Virginia every year since I have been hunting just about.  I just turned 43.  I have hunted the bay and sea sides of the ES in Northampton and Accomack counties and it is a great area.  The goose hunting limits were rough for a while due to some illegal activity especially up in MD.  If you want a black duck, it's definitely the place to go.  Lots of variety and lots of grey ducks typically inland marshes and widgeons with good weather.  The sea ducks are found not too far off shore and inland as well.  I kill lots of scoters on the mainland rivers when the water is rough, etc even from small vessels.  Lemme know if I can help.  I may be there during the same time actually.



Thanks for the advice. What kind of weather should I expect? Never been further north then Ten. so I'm afraid I may freeze.


----------

